# So....



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog cant get bloat because hes on raw food right?
My understanding is bloat comes from eating dry kibble and then drinking water and excersising etc.
Am I right?
Can my dog still get it?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

WRONG....Many people on here have been fed RAW and their dogs bloated..

If it were that easy I think all of us would feed RAW to not have to chance it...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Any dog can bloat regardless of the diet. Kibble will expand in the gut, though. RAW is what it is. Still best not to let your dog do heavy exercise after mealtime.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read somewhere on here to keep Gas-x handy. If your dog throws up the white frothy stuff, give him some...and obviously watch carefully and call your vet.

Why do you ask? Is Kilo ok?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh YES! Hes fine







thank you for asking!
I was j/w because I asked my vet and she said you have a wayyy bigger chance of bloat if you feed kibble. (as it expands)
But the top poster said it is possible. Im sure it it....BUT IS IT RARER (is that a word?) if you feed raw?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wait...can you please repeat that...did you say 



> Quote:my vet and she said you have a wayyy bigger chance of bloat if you feed kibble. (as it expands)


*you found a vet that does NOT recommend Science Diet for every ill? Really? I think I'm feeling faint...*

btw...what your vet said is my understanding also.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> *you found a vet that does NOT recommend Science Diet for every ill? Really? I think I'm feeling faint...*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RI was j/w because I asked my vet and she said you have a wayyy bigger chance of bloat if you feed kibble. (as it expands)
> But the top poster said it is possible. Im sure it it....BUT IS IT RARER (is that a word?) if you feed raw?


That is my understanding also: less chance of bloat on raw than kibble, but still could happen.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL. My vet is pretty nice. If we disagree something, she tells me her opinon and thats it. End of the story.
They are very respectful. Im happy there.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08wait...can you please repeat that...did you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!









Don't announce that too loud or your vet may start getting a lot more clients and it will become increasingly difficult to get an appointment.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAHAH! 
Really?
Your vets dont approve of the raw diet?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

most vets don't


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh wow. 
MMM. My vet is kinda older...maybe thats why. Like pretty old. LMBO.
My grandmother said thats all she fed her dog. Went to the vet like 2 times...(to get shots) GSD lived to be like 17
Come to think of it....my bfs dads GSD also lived to be 17 or 18.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wow...that is incredibly old for a GSD, or any large dog


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes. True story.
Some people say dogs die earlier by "over vetting" (shots, fronline etc.)
My grandmother is 85 and my bfs dad is about 67.
So that is a LONG time ago.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

My dog almost bloated after eating a lot of snow...so, anything is possible!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK I have a friend that feeds raw. She had four Akitas that bloated. She was very careful of all the junk you are supposed to be careful of - even stuff that is of no consequence like excersize after or before eating.
So - watch your dog, know the symptoms, know where the nearest evet is, watch for combo factors such as changing food, unusual eating patterns and stressors.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have seen Ris' tummy expand after gulping down a piece of meat--not the normal expansion either, looked like she ate a basketball. (I was SOOO close to rushing her to the ER.) Fortunately, I was able to massage a burp out of her and she was fine.

Is it more likely a kibble dog will bloat than a raw-fed one? I don't really know. There are so many potential causes for bloat. Genetics, anxiety, age, food, build, etc. IMHO, I think some dogs are just going to bloat no matter what you do. So you'd best be prepared. Have Gas-X on hand, know the E-vet's number and location, and have a game plan prepared ahead of time if the unlikely happens.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

While I might venture a hunch that dogs bloat less often on raw than they do on kibble, it also does happen!

Good for you, good for your dog for finding a vet who supports raw feeding! An all-natural, raw diet is great! How super to hear of a vet who trusts raw diets and believes in them! Dogs will benefit.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't think kibble expands in stomachs like some people say, I mean there's stomach acid in their!! Just my .02¢ I have no proof

I do think that it's very possible that dogs that eat kibble end up with more air in their stomach though! Again, Just my .02¢ I have no proof


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned poor gretchen and her raw bloating experience- how scary! Here's one of her threads with an xray included on the first page:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1051860&page=16#Post1051860


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

oh wow.
So any dog can get it?
That MAKES ME SO NERVOUS!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My "old vet" back where my parents live (3 hours away)feds his dogs a raw diet and has for years.

This "new vet" that Stark goes too does not approve. They mention it every once and awhile and I just pull out the facts and research.

I want my old vet back.. haha.

My understanding is that your chances for bloat decrease with a raw diet as well. Just one more great reason to fed this way.


----------

